# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request]Making artwork for game. Title screen.etc... (Must be pretty good)

## Obama

*Hey guys*. The recent revealing of the game (L4DRPG) some friends and I have been developing needs some artwork. currently, the only artwork that needs to be done is.

*Title Screen.*(Left 4 Dead title with the letters RPG put on there very ignorantly and like sideways and shit.)
*
Sprites for characters walking.* (kinda like below) (I'll show you exactly what im talking about if you want to do it)


*Maybe some map work.*

I'm not expecting someone to contact me being able to do all of this. but any help helps, and you will be mentioned in the credits and website and get some rep i guess.

Thanks to anyone that can help  :Smile: 

Check out L4DRPG.COM for updates on the game and such.

----------


## Mirror

This page parked courtesy of Web hosting provider - Bluehost.com - domain hosting - PHP Hosting - cheap web hosting - Frontpage Hosting E-Commerce Web Hosting Bluehost.

???

----------


## Obama

It's down right now
 :Smile:

----------


## Mirror

Making the title screen ATM, I'm almost done.

----------

